# Solved: Boot configuration is corrupt...Error code=0x490



## aboonah (Mar 10, 2005)

Windows 7 x64 system installed last week. All has gone well until a while ago...Adobe Acrobat downloaded an update and installed it, then asked to restart the machine.

At restart Windows quit and offered to restart normally or to repair itself. I let it try to repair itself, but it repeatedly failed, with the error:

*Boot configuration is corrupt.
Result: Failed. Error code=0x490*

In addition, I noticed that windows apparently is not finding the boot drive...looking at the repair log I saw:

System Disk=\Device\Harddisk\Windows directory-\\?\GLOBAL ROOT\Device\Harddisk1\Partition2\Windows

Windows appears to be looking at the wrong disk...it's installed on a new drive with only one partition. Using the Command Prompt option in the repair window, I could not access the *real* drive "C" (Drive 0), only Drive 1, which has two partitions for D and E.

Hiren's Boot CD running NTFS4DOS does not see drive 0 at all and also shows Drive 1, Partition 1 as drive C. Hiren's mini-WinXP shows a drive C designated as "System Reserved" - and shows Drive 1 as drives D and E on its partitions 1 and 2 respectively.

Mini-WinXP shows the otherwise elusive disk 0 as disk F.

I could sure use some ideas for a fix...I didn't have many to begin with and by now I'm down to none! Thanks in advance, if anyone can help.


----------

